# Vehicle seat



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright. I'm going off a cliff here on this one. But I am attaching a vehicle seat to my mower. I want to mow in comfort this year. Lol. I will update with pics or failure as it gets going. What do you guys think? Dare I ask...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

As long as it ain't a Lazy-Boy...go for it! LOL


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How about an air ride seat out of a semi?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Country Boy said:


> How about an air ride seat out of a semi?


If I could get one I would. That would be great. The only thing I'm only now worried for the height of the seat. And mounting it. Time to bring out the welder!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

HAS ANYONE ELSE EVER THOUGHT ABOUT ALL THE CRAZY THINGS WE DO??? Ain't it cool?!?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> HAS ANYONE ELSE EVER THOUGHT ABOUT ALL THE CRAZY THINGS WE DO??? Ain't it cool?!?


Yes it is!! Also. The seat would not fit. Too large


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

JoeKP said:


> Yes it is!! Also. The seat would not fit. Too large


Time for phase 2..... "Widening the vehicle". Torch in hand.... Ready? GO!:lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OH< LORDY....It's gettin' contagious!!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

A cutting torch, a welder and a big hammer. What else does a man really need?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I was trying to avoid damaging the frame. I'm thinking of taking the fender off of the new red tractor and trying it. Still not sure


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Any update on this?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive seen people mount fishing boat seats to tractors - even regular table type chair seats as well .

Believe it or not, even pan type seats are pretty comfortable .

I imagine if you could find a small enough car seat, it would fit on a tractor.


----------



## drillchart (Jul 29, 2012)

The guy I purchased my tractor from had the drivers seat from a short bus attached to his garden tractor, seat slider and all. It took some fab work but is very do able.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I gave up on this a while ago. I lost the ambition to do it. Plus. The seat I was gonna use is now the back seat in my new service van


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

The seat in an older forklift I purchased to play with was beyond saving so I installed one of the Wal Mart boat seats. Works good and is self draining if it happens to get wet.


----------

